# Hedgehog Names?



## megan-chantal (May 7, 2010)

Hey  I'll be getting a hedgie soon and I really need some names for him/her. I really appreciate the help.

If you could pick your favourite, rate them, and/or suggust others, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks! 

GIRLS: 
Carliegh, Marliegh, Lily, Drew, Piper, Mia, Lia, Tally, Layla, Maxine, Evie. 

BOYS: 
Emmett, Miles, Dimitri, Blaze, Blake, Hunter, Seth, Austin, Matt, Max. 

Thanks! 
<3 Megan <3


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When you get your hedgie and hold him for the first time you'll look deep into his beady little eyes and think: "You look like a (insert name here)."


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

CoxMD said:


> When you get your hedgie and hold him for the first time you'll look deep into his beady little eyes and think: "You look like a (insert name here)."


Agreed! When I got Annabelle, I had noooo idea what to name her, but then as I was driving home with her, the name Annabelle popped into my head and it stuck. Before I got Lily, I knew I wanted to name her Lily; even after I picked her up, I couldn't think of a better-fitting name. I guess it was fate. 

As far as the names you have go, I like Tally, Piper, and Lily (of course!) for a girl, and Max for a boy.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil was an easy one, my family and I were watching the British sitcom Fawlty Towers and I thought to myself "Basil would be a great hedgehog name." Basil was Basil the moment I held him.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Fawlty Towers. <3 I was practically raised on British humour since my dad is a Brit.


----------

